# Correlation between women with short hair and LSD



## Hurra (Sep 13, 2009)

I noticed a pattern lately of women that have short hair and low sex drives.My wife had shoulder length hair before marrage and an ok sex drive and now it is real short. With that came a much lower sex drive. I have some male friends who seem to have wives with similar trends to mine. I also have friends with girlfriends that have long hair who are having good sex. I have one friend who was recently married to a women with really long hair and I get the impression their sex life is great. I also noticed divorced women who had short hair grow it out (along with loosing weight). And they are desperate to find a man.

Am I onto something?? lol


----------



## charlotte2 (Dec 16, 2011)

opposite is true for me lol. 

In my last relationship i had long hair and very lsd.
Now i have short hair a hsd. 
Sorry but not true for me haha


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

no, youre not on to anything.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

correlation isn't causality


----------



## zsu234 (Oct 25, 2010)

I think the LSD is causing you to hallucinate!


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Didn't work for me. I'm hd and I've had both long and short hair.


----------



## Hoosier (May 17, 2011)

My xw had both long and short hair during our thirty year marriage, sex was awesome with short hair, pathetic with long....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hurra (Sep 13, 2009)

Hoosier said:


> My xw had both long and short hair during our thirty year marriage, sex was awesome with short hair, pathetic with long....
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes, I must be loosing it. Just trying to make sense of a sad situation I'm in. lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

Maybe there is a corrolation between the price of gas in the US and population growth in the UK.

Yeah.. you could be onto something.... but I doubt it. Corrolation does not imply causation. 

OK.. bad example... but you get my drift.  If it helps, I knew a girl in college who had very short, spiky hair... and she was a _freak_. I also knew a girl with long hair who was an ice queen.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

Hurra said:


> I noticed a pattern lately of women that have short hair and low sex drives.My wife had shoulder length hair before marrage and an ok sex drive and now it is real short. With that came a much lower sex drive. I have some male friends who seem to have wives with similar trends to mine. I also have friends with girlfriends that have long hair who are having good sex. I have one friend who was recently married to a women with really long hair and I get the impression their sex life is great. I also noticed divorced women who had short hair grow it out (along with loosing weight). And they are desperate to find a man.
> 
> Am I onto something?? lol


What was the *reason* why the hair went from long to short?

Is it because long hair takes too much time - ie. stress related? Too little time, too much stress, too many things to do can cause libido decline in both men and women.

Is it because you like long hair, and she knew you liked long hair, but was resentful of other things going on, so off the hair came? Or you liked long, she didn't really know that it mattered that much, and off it came because it was easier to manage?

A lot of times - women end up cutting their hair as they have children and as they age - simply because it is easier to manage, it seems to be something of a rite of passage (like how in the olden days when they always had long hair, once you were married and had children you always had to wear your hair up), and women think they outgrow looking good in long hair (they think that hair that is too long makes them look older than they are, and hence more pathetic trying to chase the eternal fountain of youth - kind of a flaunting in the face of mother nature thing.)

But what do I know - I'm 47 and have had hair down to the middle of my back since I was a teen. 

Best wishes.


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

Anyone remember the big stink when Keri Russell cut her hair? Many guys love long hair on a woman, and equate it with femininity. I also think this is the reason behind the fundamentalist Muslim practice of forcing women to cover their hair. However, I don't think there is a correlation between sex drive and hair length.


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

I love the look of long hair on women.

But, there are some damn hot women with short hair.

Hair is just on piece of a very complicated puzzle.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I knew a nun with hair to her waist.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't think hair length has anything to do with sex drive.


----------



## lonesomegra (Dec 11, 2011)

Hair length has everything to do with sex drive! Me Caveman, woman with long hair easier to drag into cave!


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Although.... Pictures of Crystal Gayle evoke completely demented sexual fantasies in me.


----------



## Diolay (Jan 25, 2012)

Reminds me of this guy whos strenght was in his hair. (Trying to remember who it was) Anyway, he wentwith this girl who got him into bed and cut his hair while he was asleep.

Anyone remember who that was????


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

To help answer this question, because I am an open-minded inquisitive facts-based person, I cut my hair.

The answer with an n=1 is no.

I have the same sex drive (relatively high) as before.
I had thought that cutting my hair after divorce would somehow have an effect on my hormones. But, it didn't happen.


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

Diolay said:


> Reminds me of this guy whos strenght was in his hair. (Trying to remember who it was) Anyway, he wentwith this girl who got him into bed and cut his hair while he was asleep.
> 
> Anyone remember who that was????


Samson


----------



## lonesomegra (Dec 11, 2011)

I was told by a nurse that strength can go to your hair and suddenly cutting it does weaken a man. I also heard if a man cuts his beard off all in one go especially during Winter the man is in danger of developing facial ticks. I have at least two barbers tell me that copious amounts of body hair are signs of a man's strength. If there is any truth in these tales then there might be a mood or strength factor that affects women, but apart from the allure of a nice hair-do I'd imagine it not to be a massive factor in sex drive. 

Hell even singer Sinead O'Connor was damn sexy when she was younger and bald! Oh wait! She has hair now and has become a man-eater. (All joking aside I know that Sinead is bi-polar and her sex habits should not serve as a reflection of women in general.)


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

I think you're looking at a symptom as a cause.

Men generally find long hair sexier than short hair. So, women who are interested in attracting men sexually will be more likely to have long hair.

Conversely, women not interested in sex will be more likely to value convenience over attracting men.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

What about women who are naturally sexy and want to reduce the amount of attention they get from men? Sometimes it's just irritating to have attention. Especially if you can get what you want, what's the point of hanging out a for sale sign?


----------



## Hurra (Sep 13, 2009)

PHTlump said:


> Conversely, women not interested in sex will be more likely to value convenience over attracting men.


What a good point! When a woman with long hair gets married, the task of attracting a man is done so off with the hair. A friend of mine just got married to a girl with really long hair. She is very attractive and flaunts it. Recently I saw them and her hair was shorter than usual. She said she had it cut because it was easier to manage. I know that is the case but I find it interesting women make this choice AFTER marriage. lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

In cultures where women are expected to cover their hair, sometimes the hair is left short sometimes it's not. Of course if you have a giant ass beehive it's pretty hard to cover but there you have it.


----------



## hurtnohio (Jul 17, 2011)

Diolay said:


> Reminds me of this guy whos strenght was in his hair. (Trying to remember who it was) Anyway, he wentwith this girl who got him into bed and cut his hair while he was asleep.
> 
> Anyone remember who that was????


Samson, of Biblical fame. Delilah was the traitorous bimbo who lured him to bed, then cut his hair while he was asleep.


----------



## Diolay (Jan 25, 2012)

Yeah that's it. Somehow I don't think a persons libido resides in their hair.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Hurra said:


> What a good point! When a woman with long hair gets married, the task of attracting a man is done so off with the hair. A friend of mine just got married to a girl with really long hair. She is very attractive and flaunts it. Recently I saw them and her hair was shorter than usual. She said she had it cut because it was easier to manage. I know that is the case but I find it interesting women make this choice AFTER marriage. lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I kept my hair long while married, as I felt more comfortable being attractive for my husband, than for random men. I was misguided though, thinking that short hair while dating would weed out men who didn't love me, for me. :rofl: Clearly I need to get on the bandwagon of success: long hair while dating, short hair while married. I recently cut my hair, but not too short. It's just that I'm really busy and shorter hair looks better on me on account of being curly and having an angular face. I thought that keeping it long with the amount of work it took sent out the wrong messages to men that I would go to great lengths for beauty and attractiveness, i.e. needing to compensate for other shortcomings by going overboard to be sexually attractive. Now at dances I will wear a really nice looking dress that shows off my physique, which I have worked on, at the gym, and by caretaking of my body and health...but hair is hair, it can be faked, and often is. The dresses compensate for something all right, lack of absolute proficiency at dancing, so there has to be some incentive for putting up with a wrong move now and then. I choose muscles and curves that move in the right places and a smile over long hair. Nothing about me is fake, or faked, or contrived. Including hair which I don't want to be spending loads of time with.


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

:lol:

That's a woman for you.

Woman: _I think my red dress will make a statement about my personality and inner strength. It says I'm task-oriented and a real go-getter._

Man: _Red is pretty._


----------



## anna garret 01 (Jan 22, 2012)

Diolay said:


> Reminds me of this guy whos strenght was in his hair. (Trying to remember who it was) Anyway, he wentwith this girl who got him into bed and cut his hair while he was asleep.
> 
> Anyone remember who that was????


Samson and Delilah


----------



## anna garret 01 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Re: Correlation between women with short h air and LSD*

I have heard other twists on this topic, such as, larger the breasts higher the drive, blondes have a higher drive than other hair color, and of course the younger the woman the higher the drive. I think it is all nonsense. For me it depends on how I feel in my marriage. While I always had a steady drive, it goes up and down depending how close I feel to my hubby. When I feel great and understood by him my drive is through the roof! This can last for weeks or months. Then if we are growing apart, for any reason, I feel my drive go down. When it starts to go down, now I know to put myself in check and ask "Why" and then talk to my husband about how I am feeling.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

*Re: Correlation between women with short h air and LSD*



anna garret 01 said:


> I have heard other twists on this topic, such as, larger the breasts higher the drive, blondes have a higher drive than other hair color, and of course the younger the woman the higher the drive. I think it is all nonsense. For me it depends on how I feel in my marriage. While I always had a steady drive, it goes up and down depending how close I feel to my hubby. When I feel great and understood by him my drive is through the roof! This can last for weeks or months. Then if we are growing apart, for any reason, I feel my drive go down. When it starts to go down, now I know to put myself in check and ask "Why" and then talk to my husband about how I am feeling.


:iagree:

Well put, anna.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Persis Khambatta, RIP.


----------



## anna garret 01 (Jan 22, 2012)

Runs like Dog said:


> Persis Khambatta, RIP.


What?


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Persis Khambatta - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

I have short hair. My drive is higher than his by a long shot.

Since I hit my thirties (and husband commented on this too, he noticed) my drive has tripled. He can't keep up.


----------



## anna garret 01 (Jan 22, 2012)

Runs like Dog said:


> Persis Khambatta - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## SolidSnake (Dec 6, 2011)

Oh hahaha, when I saw this I thought you meant LSD as in lysergic acid diethylamide, the drug. Hahaha! 

Hair is an extension of the nervous systems so in a way what you are staying makes sense.


----------



## Diolay (Jan 25, 2012)

"Hair is an extension of the nervous systems so in a way what you are staying makes sense"?

Huh???? Hair is also dead. Not alive. Lights out. Curtains. Lifeless, deceased etc, etc, etc 
No matter what shampoo you use or claims they make, it will never bring it back to life. Long, short, fat thin. Doesn't matter. The only thing missing is the funeral.


----------



## anna garret 01 (Jan 22, 2012)

Diolay said:


> "Hair is an extension of the nervous systems so in a way what you are staying makes sense"?
> 
> Huh???? Hair is also dead. Not alive. Lights out. Curtains. Lifeless, deceased etc, etc, etc
> No matter what shampoo you use or claims they make, it will never bring it back to life. Long, short, fat thin. Doesn't matter. The only thing missing is the funeral.


right on...:lol:


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

PHTlump said:


> :lol:
> 
> That's a woman for you.
> 
> ...


LOL. Actually I got 'new' dresses because my boss was late for work and the thrift store that supports women and families in transition (mostly because of abuse issues), was having a dress sale of donated high-end dresses in support of the Red Carpet event at the theater where I work. I went in to pass the time as it was incredibly windy and cold out, and tried on dresses for a lark, got 2 for a total of $33, one happened to be red. Then I wore them to dances where I knew there would be women who want to buy dresses on the cheap, to advertise, for a good cause. One dress caused a lot of trouble...it got me a Polish bear hug. :rofl: I'd only worn it because I knew I'd be amongst friends, and the red Tango dress will only be worn for a similar event among friends who already know me and are 'safe' and also at the Red Carlet event where it is expected to dress up and where I will be a sort of bouncer, keeping people from taking drinks from one bar to our own venue downstairs (against state liquor laws to carry alcohol from one place to another). Trust me, it pays to look good when you are having to do this. It is probably the one time I flirt shamelessly, in order to get the job done. The dress cost $8! I'd hardly say that the dress precedes the person, it's always the person wearing the dress. I live in a place where shopping is far away and most of the stuff you can get retail is kind of cr*p and at 5'2 and 100 pounds and 48 years old the selection is iffy, but I do go to venues where a dress is pretty much required at times, and also appreciated. (And as a said, a panacea for my at times, amateur dancing...you have to offer something up to make a total package in social dancing. A dress is part of that, as well as, I pointed out, a smile and a good attitude.) 

_I guess I am sensitive about being told that I would dress to act a part, rather than having clothing that suits what I already am? I am a Quaker so the fact that I even have dance and social venue dresses is disconcerting, but at $8 and to support families in transition and a theater that shows indpendent films and films about protecting the environment and people, it works for me. _
And, I'm admitting it. I hate it when people make judgements about me based on how I dress, and I often just wear what I call 'play clothes' which are ordinary and worn out a bit, so that people pay attention to what I have to offer, not treat me like window dressing. But there are other times when I realize that I am part of someone else's scenery and will do my best to participate by trying to appear attractive and pleasant to look at, reflecting my personality. I would never dress to be someone I'm not, EXCEPT on Halloween but even then it is to exhibit a personality that I would usually hide, such as female Samurai. If I had to choose an outfit that would best describe me in ordinary life, it would be a sheep, and not a wolf in sheep's clothing, but an actual sheep. I grew up in either a school uniform (hand me down) or my brother's outgrown clothing or someone else's hand me downs that might have been tailored but always out of date. I had one outfit bought for me in 3rd grade, one in 6th, and some in 8th, that I remember actually being taken clothes shopping for new clothes that I specifically liked. And it was always an argument, or compromise. Now that I'm grown up and can wear what I like, I do!

I do like dresses and looking good in them, the human body is beautiful especially when it moves when dancing with someone else, not just on display for sexual gratification of someone else or third parties, but just, to be with someone else and to move and share a time and space to celebrate and enjoy being yourself. With all the problems people have relating to each other, it's amazing that people can dance together. That's why I do it. When people are dancing, it's nearly impossible to be fighting, although I've seen some guys jockey on the floor :rofl: (Bumper Waltz, the worst.)

Have you ever read the blog 'The Secret History of Dresses?' It's really funny, good reading for a rainy day, or when you have to go dress shopping.

Anyway, red dresses exist because men like to see them on women. Maybe this opinion you have of why women would wear a red dress is based on reading marketing. To become something. 
If you knew me your mouth would be hanging open to think that I would ever wear this dress. That's why you would never see me in it. It's just for friends and then where I need to wear it to do my job. I really only got it for the job but the dance came up and the one friend decided to make it a Valentine's dance so I decided to show up dressed in the spirit of the theme. 

People have to wear something, why not wear something that is comfortable and looks great and is appropriate to venue? 

Task oriented & go-getter. That wouldn't be me. LOL.
I do what I like. *When there's a corporate ladder to climb, I'd rather put it between two buildings and use it as monkey bars.*
So think of that and think whether a red dress suits my personality, or I am creating a personality by wearing a red Tango dress, bought under the circumstances I described. 

Sigh. 
How about talk about nudist colonies.
If I lived in one of those, I could see the need for long hair.
An advantage, you can keep your pubes long and messy and cover them with your head locks.


----------

